# 'se'



## Janaina Lucena

Hola,,,tengo dudas acerca de la preposición 'se' , como y cuando debo usarla o se no me hace falta???


----------



## Mangato

Se no es una preposición es una forma de pronombre de tercera persona.  Se utiliza con el objeto indirecto

Ya se lo dije = já lho disse  = Ya se lo dije a él

Aquí tienes un diccionario de dudas. Escribe se en el recuadro y obtendrás amplia información


----------



## olivinha

Janaina Lucena said:


> Hola,,,tengo dudas acerca de la preposición 'se' , como y cuando debo usarla o sesi no me hace falta???


 
Oi, Janaina.
Será você se não confundiu _se_ con _si_? Mesmo assim acho que no caso seria uma conjunção.


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> Oi, Janaina.
> Será você se não confundiu _se_ con _si_? Mesmo assim acho que no caso seria uma conjunção.


Foi o primeiro que pensei quando li o post da Janaina.
TT.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Cómo traducirían la siguiente frase al portugués?

Si esto se repite constantemente, asumimos que está haciendo negocio y bloqueamos su usuario.

Ya tuve que arriesgar, me confirman?

_"Se isto repetir-se constantemente, assumimos que está fazendo negócio e bloqueamos seu usuário"._

La duda recae en la colocación del 'se' y el tiempo en el cual conjugar el verbo 'repetir': 

Se isto se repete, ou... 
Se isto se repetir, ou...
Se isto repetir-se, ou...
Se isto repete-se

Si hubieren errores más allá de las dudas, por favor no duden en corrigirlos.

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Cómo traducirían la siguiente frase al portugués?
> 
> Si esto se repite constantemente, asumimos que está haciendo negocio y bloqueamos su usuario.
> 
> Ya tuve que arriesgar, me confirman?
> 
> _"Se isto repetir-se constantemente, assumimos que está fazendo negócio e bloqueamos seu usuário"._
> 
> La duda recae en la colocación del 'se' y el tiempo en el cual conjugar el verbo 'repetir':
> 
> Se isto se repete, ou...
> Se isto se repetir, ou...
> Se isto repetir-se, ou...
> Se isto repete-se
> 
> Si hubieren errores más allá de las dudas, por favor no duden en corrigirlos.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

O pronome demonstrativo atrai o pronome reflexivo?


----------



## Carfer

Ivonne do Tango said:


> O pronome demonstrativo atrai o pronome reflexivo?


 
Não, pode dizer _'Isto repete-se' (_no português de Portugal, no Brasil não chega a ter esse problema_)._ É o_ 'se'_ condicional que provoca a atracção.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Não, pode dizer _'Isto repete-se' (_no português de Portugal, no Brasil não chega a ter esse problema_)._ É o_ 'se'_ condicional que provoca a atracção.


 
Atracção fatal.

Muito obrigada Carfer!


----------



## Istriano

Querida Ivonne do Tango,_
Se isso se repetir_ é a única forma usada na fala,
na escrita você vai ver tanto _Se isso repetir-se_ quanto _Se isso se repetir..._
Até nos textos de leis pode se ver esse uso (ênclise forçada com futuro de subjuntivo: _se chamá-lo_ em vez de_ se o chamar_)...
Acontece que muitos consideram a próclise uma coisa da língua falada, e usam quase sempre só a ênclise quando escrevem...Usar a ênclise na escrita é ''chique''...
Então a gente se depara com formas como ''Quando o sol pôr-se'' em vez de ''Quando o sol se puser''... 
¡Besos!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Istriano said:


> _Se isso se repetir_ é a única forma usada na fala,
> na escrita você vai ver tanto _Se isso repetir-se_ quanto _Se isso se repetir..._
> Até nos textos de leis pode se ver esse uso (ênclise com futuro de subjuntivo: _se chamá-lo_ em vez de_ se o chamar_)...
> Acontece que muitos consideram a próclise uma coisa da língua falada, e usam quase sempre só a ênclise quando escrevem...Usar a ênclise na escrita é ''chique''...


 
Oh, como eu que uso bolso e calçado chique... Agora vou usar ênclise para completar 

Obrigada


----------



## brasileirinho

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Oh, como eu que uso bolsa e calçado chique... Agora vou usar ênclise para completar
> 
> Obrigada



O bolso está na calça


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Ooops, obrigada!


----------



## Alentugano

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Oh, como eu que uso bolso e calçado chique... Agora vou usar ênclise para completar
> 
> Obrigada


 
Por favor, espero que você esteja brincando!   Não cometa uma atrocidade dessas contra o português. É que isso não só está incorreto, como soa terrivelmente mal aos ouvidos das pessoas que conhecem e aplicam minimamente a gramática do idioma. Sinceramente, se eu ouvisse alguém dizer "Quando o sol pôr-se", com o propósito de parecer chique, acho que seria acometido por uma náusea daquelas bem fortes...

Com tudo isso, até deixei passar um outro erro daquela frase - o verbo mal conjugado. O certo é: "Quando o sol se* puser*".


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Alentugano said:


> Por favor, espero que você esteja brincando!   Não cometa uma atrocidade dessas contra o português. É que isso não só está incorreto, como soa terrivelmente mal aos ouvidos das pessoas que conhecem e aplicam minimamente a gramática do idioma. Sinceramente, se eu ouvisse alguém dizer "Quando o sol pôr-se", com o propósito de parecer chique, acho que seria acometido por uma náusea daquelas bem fortes...


 
Não faz mal Alentugano, estou brincando sim.
E não seja tão dramático que vai acabar internado.

PS. Tenho acometido atrocidades piores, nenhuma de 'lesa humanidad' fique tranqüilo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Não faz mal Alentugano, estou brincando sim.
> E não seja tão dramático que vai acabar internado.
> 
> PS. Tenho acometido atrocidades piores, nenhuma de 'lesa humanidad' fique tranqüilo.


Como a-do-ro lembrar de piadas, lembrei desta:

- como se diz, _o carro se atolou_, ou _o carro atolou-se_?
- foi com as rodas da frente ou de trás?
- foi com as quatro.
- então, *se atolou-se*.


----------

